# Puppy ALWAYS hungry lately



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

We feed Luna high quality food (Canidae, and now By Nature) plus I put a bit of wet food in once a day or some people food (again, just a bit) once a day.

For the last few days so she is SO HUNGRY no matter how much (decent portions) she eats. 

Is it (in your opinions, which I value very much) a growth spurt, greed or 'worms?' (She's being treated for worms and has one more dose of medicine to take before we have her tested again).

She's always sniffing and grubbing and outside wants to eat sticks, rocks, leaves...(nature of puppies?)

I'll mention it to the vet. I personally think it might be a growth spurt (she's about 13/14 weeks I think..I don't have an exact birthday (sometime in November).
PS I think I was complaining a week or so ago she wasn't eating!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How much are you feeding her? Was she this hungry with canidae? Some dogs will eat till they burst if you let them. I read somewhere on here about a person who had a friend's who's dog ate a large bag of dog food and was still begging for food. 

When Snoopy was younger he ate _everything_ outside, I mean everything. From sticks, rocks, leaves. The leave it command was invaluable. It kept him from eating stuff sometimes but my hand was always in his mouth when on a walk. When you go to the vet I'd bring it up and ask him to test for worms. Just recently Snoopy ate a half a bar of soap while my mom was walking him and had to be rushed to the vet as he was acting weird. He was fine but the point it that he will eat anything.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for replying. 
She's on worm medicine now (since we got her she's been on it). Our vet gave us a new supply when we first brought her. 

We just bought the new petfood today. I mixed it with the Canidae. I give her 3 cups of kibble a day. (breakfast, lunch, dinner). Plus one meal is mixed with some wet food. She gets little snacks for training. Most of the time she leaves some of the kibble.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, I thought your dog was a toy breed, from your avatar pic she looks to be small, I don't feed that much to snoopy. When he was a puppy he only got 3/4th of a cup spread out for 3 meals.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My extremely active 50 lb dog gets 4 cups a day. I don't think hunger is the issue, you seem to be feeding plenty. Some dogs will convince you that they are always starving. Talk to your vet about whether your dog is at a good weight and if the worm problem is cured.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Oh, I thought your dog was a toy breed, from your avatar pic she looks to be small, I don't feed that much to snoopy. When he was a puppy he only got 3/4th of a cup spread out for 3 meals.


''

No, Luna's only a pup (14 weeks or so old). She's 18lbs or so (could be 20 by now). This is going to be a big dog. I spoke to the vet last time and said how much I fed and she was positive about it.

I will see if she has worms in a week or so.

I just get concerned about her always 'grubbing' somewhere..guess if she has any Lab in her with the Pointer that's why...


----------

